# MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!!



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Here is a litle write-up*
Click Here for some pics
Enjoy!!




_Modified by robin_lantigua at 4:15 PM 3-11-2004_


----------



## vivagarcia (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (robin_lantigua)*

Cool...I want to do this mod. Glad to see it's working out for you. Are those Bi-Xenon? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (vivagarcia)*

yes they are Bi-xenon.


----------



## vivagarcia (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (robin_lantigua)*

Sweet!!!


----------



## AqUiLeS_r (May 9, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (vivagarcia)*

CoOl!!!


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (AqUiLeS_r)*

I give it the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBears (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (Technicalwonder)*

Nice work~ I like the setup







I notice that the OEM headlight is using 9007 dual filament model. If you are still using the 10 pin harness, I believe you are connecting the high beam positive wire to the white color wire (and brown for negative) so that the bi-xenon motor can be activated when you flash the highbeam. However, the low beam light should be out once you turn on the high beam --> this means your HID light is out when you activate the solenoid for high beam light. How do you fix this issue? Could you share your idea with everyone?


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (BigBears)*

I converted the 9007 to an H4. I did that because I have a separate wiring harness
with relays that activates the ballast. I got this harness with my H4 kit from auto lamps online months ago.
The only thing I notice was by flashing the the hid stays on but if I turn the highs on the hid turns off.


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (robin_lantigua)*

Hey Robin, nice work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I like what you did with the cofee mug. It looks killer!!! It goes to show you that anyone can do real quality work without necesarily having all the tools. All you need is creativity and lots of imagination!!!
I like what you did with the back too! Very clean! I would only do a couple of things to the back now. You may find out that when you put it on the car and try to align the projector using the stock adjusting screws, that the projector might hit the edge of the hole that you made on the lid as you try to adjust up or down. Maybe it won't hit at all, in which case you don't have to do anything. If it does hit though, you may want to make that hole a little longer up and down to allow the porjector that little extra travel.
Also, I would seal that bulb, projector and HID connector using a little bag and some of the OEM sealer. Just to keep moisture out.
Otherwise, the whole thing looks killer!!!! I like your work with the brackets too!!
Great job!!


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (Bugging55)*

Thanks for the good review…. 

Yes. I think it may hit. When I took those pictures I was test fitting the back cover.
as you said I will make the hole bigger for a little extra space.
also I was thinking to modify the back cover by making the hole bigger and adding a fiber glass peace on the back so the bulb and connector will be covered . The only thing left will be a little hole where the ballast cable will go in.
I'm waiting for a couple of ballast mounting brackets that I order so I can see what will be the best way to mount them
This also sound like a good idea.

_Quote »_
"I would seal that bulb, projector and HID connector using a little bag and some of the OEM sealer. Just to keep moisture out."

This OEM sealer is the same black thing used to seal the front of the head lamp?


----------



## BigBears (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (robin_lantigua)*

Can I get those OEM black sealer from the dealer?







If so, do you know the part #? Or I can get it some local stores such as home depot? Anything I need to pay attention when re-sealing the headlamp case?


----------



## BigBears (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (BigBears)*

robin_lantigua, you mentioned that the HID will be off once you turn the high beam on. How are you going to resolve this issue? Any ideas?


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (BigBears)*

I emailed nick asking why the highbeam indicator was on and thi is what he said.
*remember I'm using an H4 harness to power the ballast using fuses and relays.*

_Quote »_
I am flying by the seat of my pants on this one as am not sure which bi xenon system 
you have. The two wires will have the purpose of switching the solenoid which 
will pull the metal shield into the optical path and as such change the beam pattern. 
What I suspect as it makes sense is that there is simply a default setting which 
will be the low or dip beam. In this role only the lamp is activated and this is 
switched to main beam by the wires to the solenoid. One will be positive switched and 
one will be ground. 

You will need to identify what beam is on as the default setting. I.e. Turn it on with 
out any wires connected to the solenoid and which beam do you are Main or Low beam ?
I suspect it will be low beam. If this is the case you then need to identify which 
wire , either the brown or the white is positive and which is ground. The ground 
needs to be connected to the ground on the drawing I have attached . 
The main beam needs to be connected to the main beam lead.

With this set up you D2 stays on all the time but when you switch to main or 
high beam the solenoid is activated and switches the shield

Let me know how you get on 
Have a good weekend
Nick



Well The H4 connector has 3 points(_ - _) Ground, Low, main). I played with them and I disconnected the
main connector and that resolved the issue I had where my high beam indicator was 
on all the times.
Now I can Flash my highs and the HID will stay on. But with this setup
if I turn the high beam switch and leave it on the HID's turns off. 
And this is because I took off that main connector out of the H4 plug.
I'm ok with this setup because I hardly use my highs. and I hated that
high beam indicator on all the times.


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

Niceeeee!!
I have a pair of bi-xenons and was looking for some picts before I made this mod, thanks Robin!
As for the HID's turning off when the high beams, you need to take out, or cut the yellow/green wire on the headlight flasher, pin 8 (if I remember correctly) and connect it to pin 7 on the light switch. 
I did this in order to keep both the low & highs when using the high lights on my E-Codes.
Hope this helps.


----------



## BigBears (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: (daniel.ramirez)*

Thx for the info~







Recently, I got a set of 2000 BMW bi-xenon and noticed that there are total of 3 wires (red, black and green) which need to be connected to the shield motor. Does anyone know how to distriguish out the function of the wires? Which is positive, ground, etc?







I check all the recent posts and noticed everyone has an OEM bi-xenon with 2 wires on the motor instead of 3 wires. I understand I may ask the question at the wrong forum, but I am going to do the retrofitting on my MK4. Any info are appreciated~


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (BigBears)*

I'm not sure about the 3 wires.


----------



## ScrubbinVeeDub (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (robin_lantigua)*

looks great....I love seeing people retrofit projectors.
off topic but the other day I saw an X5 with ANGEL EYES. It was a 3.0 with dealer plates...is BMW putting angel eyes (or whatever they call the ones on the X5) on the new X5's? Pretty cool tho!


----------



## vwspeed97 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (ScrubbinVeeDub)*

yea thats definitly a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (vwspeed97)*


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

Looking good so far.








Hera are some others.
http://rlantigua.no-ip.com/bor...3.jpg
http://rlantigua.no-ip.com/bor...7.jpg
http://rlantigua.no-ip.com/bor...0.jpg
EDIT:
This litle movie shows the color chages depending ihow do you see the projector.
http://rlantigua.no-ip.com/bor...1.MOV



_Modified by robin_lantigua at 5:24 PM 11-2-2003_


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

looking good my friend, keep it up









show us some pics of the lights working!


----------



## NovRus (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: (Lams)*

Wow Robin! Sweet! Why did you chose the X5 projector? How big is the X5 projector vs. A6 bi-xenon projector?
Do you have any plans to maybe sell such set-ups?


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (NovRus)*

I got the X5 projectors because they were bi-zenon. bout selling them. I'm not sure.
I think the savings on this basically when you do it yourself. Believe me this is the
first time I ever intend to do something like this and is not that hard.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ballast + projectors + hib Bulbs = 420
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...72786
A pair of HID harness from auto lamaps online
I have H4 but the stock head lamp use 9007. they have the
9007 cables for 75 Each. 
I recommend this cable because they OEM quality. cables have all build in
relays, fuses Etc. All wrapped very nicely
you just plug the cable the
battery the bulb connector to the lamp and the hid connector to the ballast.
and BANG.. when you turn you beam it activated the relay of the harness and
turns on the ballast.
and lets say you get a pair of used head lamps for 100
More or less you are looking at 700 on parts after shipping.
can be way less if you shop around.
So.. if some one charges you 250-300 to will this your close to a 1k> after
supplies and shipping back and forward.
Believe me... you can do this. I'm doing it and I'm a computer programmer.!!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I notice when I was doing the
project that the guy from e-bay send me 2 dif projectors. I was mad because when I got then
I didn’t pay attention to details and one of them had the pattern on the opposite direction
so ended looking on e-bay again for a match. I asked a couple of sellers at e-bay
and I was able to find one has the same model number. The interesting thigh is
he told me they were from an audi A6 not form an X5. Crazy... 
I'm glad I found the correct projector.
paid 80 for 1 projector. so far I had expended around 700 on this project.
One problem I have on the driver side is the plastic cover. if you look close. the plastic cover
guides air to the oem air duct that helps the air flow to the air box. 
I will have to cut that peace just a little but I'm afraid that the air flow won't be the same
even if I close it, I still have the ballast, and the bulb connector there so air flow will
be minimize anyways..
either have to get me an intake or just make something.


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (robin_lantigua)*









after lookin @ these, i think i can forget the oem hids
and do this DIY!
Great job dude!!! mad props!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (robin_lantigua)*

Robin,
Let me know how this looks in about a week or so as I have had the unfortunate problem of this paint (you know, the stuff that comes off on your thumb?) heating up and fouling the front glass.
You baked yours but you mentioned still a little bit of it was coming off on your thumb, right?
I just want you to let me know how it holds up.
My front glass is no longer totally clear - it's clear enough for a good beam but I need to pull the glass off now...DOH!
Thanks man - and looking REAL GOOD. Congrats!
Now, if you haven't yet - make sure to get some headlight protectors to keep this investment!
Later,


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

I only baked the painted part not the complete head lamp. Left it in the oven at
200DG for 1/2 hour.. check... it was ok so I bumped up to 230 form another half hour
so.. next time I’ll go 230 for an hour.!! But I come check once in a while.
Also.. how did you closed the lamp.? The sealer you are using may be the one causing
the problem you are having.
I got a roll of *Butyl Rubberized from napa*. cost me around 7US after tax. 
Is the same black stuff used on the head lamp. 
I know is a good idea to close the lamp 100% to keep moisture out. in my case I'll leave
some of the cuts I make open for a while to let those gases come out easier.
I did notice the outside part of the glass is kind foggy. I cleaned the thing and it looks
foggy only when the lamp is on. 
I think is because I had eyelids and when I removed the
double side tape some of the glue is still there. hard to see with eye.

I'll clean it with 3M Adhesive remover then I'm going to get this. 
Just the *Renovo Plastic Polish (30 ml. bottle)* glad they are 
local so I can just walk in 
http://www.properautocare.com/plaslenclean.html


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (robin_lantigua)*

Robin, 
I used the OEM sealent left over from when I pulled it apart. So it's good stuff. It certainly isn't the sealent. It is the paint "re-curing" as the lamp heats up. It allows paint gases/fumes (whatever) to hit the glass then cure again.
Just be careful. I hope it doesn't happen with you - but if it does at least you know that you can easily pull it all out again and re-seal. NAPA, ey?
I'll have to check that out. Are you sure it's the same stuff? I've heard that while it has similar ingredients that it still is a bit too flexible...
Please give an update in the next week or two as I would probably like to get my hands on that stuff if I know it's working for you.
Hats off to you bro!!!! This stuff is hard to get perfect the first time around - I hope that you've finally figured it all out!!!!








Seriously tho, I would love an update on all this stuff later, ok?

Later,


----------



## NovRus (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: (robin_lantigua)*

Robin, thanks for the reply. I don't know right now, I think I'm leaning towards purchasing the OEM, since I don't really have the means and time to do the new "Robin" mod.







I live in an apartment that does not include a garage to do all these things in. Plus knowing my wonderful skills in messing things up, my version would probably be upside down or something.
BTW, I dont understand; how exactly do your headlights hold the projectors?
How about some good ol' night time road pictures? I can't get enough of that stuff. Again, you did a super job, they look great.


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (vivagarcia)*

I made brackets using sheet metal. I use a metal scissors to cut 3 long strips
I twisted them into shape to go from the projector to a place somewhere 
on the reflector.
http://rlantigua.no-ip.com/bor...9.jpg


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (robin_lantigua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robin_lantigua* »_I made brackets using sheet metal. I use a metal scissors to cut 3 long strips
I twisted them into shape to go from the projector to a place somewhere 
on the reflector.
http://rlantigua.no-ip.com/bor...9.jpg


Very cool idea, Robin. 
Very creative.

Later,


----------



## NovRus (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (nater)*

Missed that photo! Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: (robin_lantigua)*

Wow! That looks good robin!!! I tried to look at these pics the other day but my computer wasn't cooperating. When are they going to be done? Want to see the completed thing!!!
What kind of paint did you use? What other colors does it come in?
I like the way its turning out! Did you tackle the rear of the housing yet?


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (Bugging55)*

For the rear nothing mayor yet. I mounted the driver side and I was able to aim the
projector with no problem. Drove around with HID and the halogen lamp on the other side
and this things are amazing!!








I found a couple of mounting brakets for the ballast. I will attach them the the the litle
door that covers the side marker. The only thig left is the bulb conector. 
I'll have to thing to cover that with something.








This is the paint
http://www.plastikote.com/plas...Paint

Comes on Black , White, Red , *Aluminum* , Orange , Blue and Cast Iron Gray


----------



## Hamster Wheel Turbo (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (robin_lantigua)*

Impressive from the one pic posted here, I wish I could see the remaining pcitures. Will you be doing a write up?


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

Sorry about the pics. I host my pics on my home computer.
I think I need a fresh re-boot. I'll do that later.


----------



## Hamster Wheel Turbo (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: (robin_lantigua)*

IM me for an email addy and send me your pics.. I will host em for you on my server..


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (robin_lantigua)*

Looking good Robin!!!
Very nice work!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (GS Audio)*

I'm DONE with them..!!
I will have to open the passenger side to see where the projector is hitting
because is not adjusting as far as I want to the right.
Well is not that bad. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (robin_lantigua)*

linky no worky


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (DaFabolous2.0)*

painted the passeger side friday. Bake only the refletor part at 250DG fro 30 minutes. then
bumped to 500 for 10 minutes. this paint is a pain in the BEEP BEEP to dry. I took them out to test
and the aiming plastic peace was kind soft. at that time. I said "enogh baking"!!
Took me almost all day to finish.
Got to be carefull with the front part. I baked it at 200 for 30 minutes
and it was starting to bend. So be carefull!!
I was able to attach the ballast on the sides in the driver side.
the passenger side was kind hard. and the ballast was touchig one of those
rubber lines that gets hot as hell. So I decide to just glue it to the
wishiled washer bottle.








kind cloudy today but here is how the car looks from the front.









this projectors are really nice. they have this hint of purple but it will depend
on what angle you look at them. I tried to go down very slow to catch both bulbs
but only one came in the pic with the blue hint. this is just to give an idea
they both look the same and they produce more or less the same effect.








here is a litle movie. is like 2MB
http://rlantigua.no-ip.com/bor...1.MOV


----------



## howing (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (robin_lantigua)*

that looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (howing)*

here is an updated pic with more day light!!


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (robin_lantigua)*

Just took some pics!!
























High Beam...








Looking at the front from dif views... On this pic I’m standing up.








On this picture I’m on my knees trying to get the blue purple cut off




















_Modified by robin_lantigua at 2:31 PM 11-17-2003_


----------



## NovRus (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (robin_lantigua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robin_lantigua* »_









"Flight 180, you are clear for landing on runway 1.8."
Note the numbers.







:edit: (just assuming) :edit:
Hey Robin, seems to me that your lights are kinda high, no? Are you planning to put some motors on those babies, or will the HID plugs not allow you to.


_Modified by NovRus at 1:32 AM 11-15-2003_


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (robin_lantigua)*

that looks hot!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T99inFL (Aug 4, 1999)

Looks awesome Dude!


----------



## MB300E87 (Jan 10, 2001)

that is so damn nice!


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (NovRus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NovRus* »_
Hey Robin, seems to me that your lights are kinda high, no? Are you planning to put some motors on those babies, or will the HID plugs not allow you to.


I need to move the passenger side projector clock wise just a bit.


----------



## VR6-DasLightTheWay (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (robin_lantigua)*

A lot of work but great results I'm sure and NICE JOB!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

I agree is a lot of work. Any one doing this I recommend to get
2 extra lamps and work on those. Working like couple of hours a day
Can take from 1-2 weeks to finish them
Always measure twice… and measure again before cutting anything.!!
First lamp was the hardest. because I had no idea where to start or where to finish.
The second one was a lot easier..


----------



## 1.8L8vVeeDub (Mar 12, 2003)

this is a great job, thanks for your help robin


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (robin_lantigua)*

Robin,
Your comment about turning the projector a tad bit clockwise...
it relates to the comments about this being a lot of work - and to re-measure everything!!!!
I just had to go back into my lamps and "fix" a projector (long story-not my thread)...But basically, I "measured" and "re-measured" but it still wasn't enough! 
It's one thing to get it flat with the reflector but it's another thing when that same reflector doesn't sit flat in the housing







DOH! .
Anyway,
I'm excited for you man! Congrats!
By the way, you used that plastikote paint like I did, right?
I looked at my lamps (after they were in my car for 2 mos) and the paint still rubbed off the fingers.
I looked at the curing instructions again and it says to fully cure you must bake at 650F!!! So, my friend I don't think you are going to be able to cure these lamps perfectly.
I pulled the glass off and had to clean the inside of it so much - and all of it was "cured" plastikote.
And I have a tip about the plastic protective covers (xpel etc)...but that's on new thread (Don't want to jack your thread here too much).
Later,


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

yes.. that paint is a pain... I baked only the housing... I mean the naked housing... I took all the plastic peaces out.
I bake it at 350 for halp an hour... then bump it to 500 DG for about 15-20 minutes. Still rubs but is not that bad.
as far as the trim... that thing start to bend at 250DG... 
I holde my projector with metal strips. So I just have to open the lamp force the strips to
tuen the projector.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (robin_lantigua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robin_lantigua* »_I holde my projector with metal strips. So I just have to open the lamp force the strips to
tuen the projector.

 
Heh. I held my projectors in with JB WELD so I had to do *more* to rotate it!!!! Count yourself lucky. I had to dremel the projector back out (w/o ruining the bezel that you see from the outside) and re-JB Weld it.
That was tough!!!!








Trials and tribulations of these projects...one day ppl will read all these posts and just do it real quick and perfectly...








Later,


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (nater)*

I know.. is a real pain.. I'm putting a little PDF together with some pics
so people have an idea what I did.


----------



## Jettaway (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (robin_lantigua)*

Nice Work. Thats exactly how I mounted the projectors when I made mine. Used hella 90mm though not as nice as the x5 bi-xenon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (Jettaway)*


----------



## MUYOSO (Oct 7, 2003)

WOW, completely amazing. i would love to have a complete write up with everything that you used and how to do it. Seems like a lot of work, but fun as hell at the same time.


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: (robin_lantigua)*

Robin, Your project is looking REAL GOOD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Great outcome and VERY efficient!!!
Congrats!


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (ScrubbinVeeDub)*

Apologies for the pictures…. 
Got a blue screen stop error on my server.


----------



## 1.8L8vVeeDub (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (robin_lantigua)*

bumpfor a good mod


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (1.8L8vVeeDub)*

Too late now but why not make it "smoked" the body..


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (Cullen)*

Smoked will look good to.I also thouhg about color matching the outside trim
I just fall for the silver look.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (robin_lantigua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robin_lantigua* »_Smoked will look good to.I also thouhg about color matching the outside trim
I just fall for the silver look.

Color matched nah dunno







maybe...


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (Cullen)*

This is crazy... It reminds me of the old days when this was more common. There was a silver jetta that did the same thing, here is to a long time bump!


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_This is crazy... It reminds me of the old days when this was more common. There was a silver jetta that did the same thing, here is to a long time bump!

i think this is the other jetta...


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (robin_lantigua)*

I think that is, except I hadnt seen it with the red eyes. That looks nice. Hey BTW I want to check out your car in person, my girlfriend goes to UT.


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (CapeGLS)*

Here is a litle write-up


----------



## ICEY DUB 03 (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (robin_lantigua)*

nice work, your car looks hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golfhm472 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (ICEY DUB 03)*

awesome







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







very nice indeed


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (golfhm472)*

def my next project! I got some questions for ya I will PM you with them.


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (robin_lantigua)*

TTT... 
Just edited the first page with some links.!!










_Modified by robin_lantigua at 7:53 PM 3-11-2004_


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (robin_lantigua)*

Robin.....can you IM me that H4 info again.....I lost the IM and details.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Jetta with X5 HID Projectors..!! (GS Audio)*

great job man, looks really good, i'm jelaous.....wish i had the creative talent.....or the $$ lol. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

